# Pointing labs with MH?



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Anybody breeding pointing labs with litters that have both MH and GMPR potential??

I see lots of the pointing lab breeders with dogs with both SH and GMPR titles, but not many GMPR wih a MH

Not looking for a debate on the pointing labs, just A few leads on breeders.

Thanks.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I know of a bunch of FC /AFC's (some with MH, HRCH, and other titles) that throw pointing pups with the ability to reach GMPR's. 

Otherwise, check out www.iowapointinglabs.com for their stud dogs, Bruce Mountains chocolates, Torg's have a really nice fox red stud with both titles.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Our first TyRoux Litter has produced GMPR Roux's Golden Diamond in the Rough MH/QAA "Teka". Tyra, Teka's mom also had her GMPR/MH title. Teka just had a litter and I think there might be one male pup left, although not sure. Brad Lhotak of Golden Oak Kennels/ www.goldenoakkennels.com who owns Teka said that he thinks Teka is the only choco girl with these three titles. She's quite the upland dog....very staunch point.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a dog that is GRHRCH MH with 2 MN plates and is QAA. He has a very solid point and gets bred a lot. If you are into pointing labs and know Dale from Hunters Rose he can speak to Ely"s point. Ely"s info can be found at www.kingseedkennels.com


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.blackiceretrievers.com/aboutscooter.cfm

This dog looks like he has his “stuff” together.....


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Bruce Smiley has a nice chocolate dog...4XGMPR HRCH Lakotas Hurricane Cruz MH. You can check him out at the link below.

http://www.browngundogs.com/cruz.htm


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I'll throw it out there. My dog is a 4XGMPR, HRCH, and has some passes towards MH and I hope to complete it by the end of the year. He's being bred later this fall to one of Dale's females. Contact Dale with Hunters Rose Kennel.

I also know of a yellow male lab that Dale raised and trained that has 4GMPR, HRCH, MH, and QAA. Contact him and he'll give you the info.

Another dog is a chocolate male 4GMPR, HRCH, MH. The owner (Bruce Smiley) isn't on here so you'll have to PM me if you want his info.

Looks like Matt beat me to Bruce's dog.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

My dog can point his food bowl and he's out of a GMPR !!!!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

SFLabs said:


> Our first TyRoux Litter has produced GMPR Roux's Golden Diamond in the Rough MH/QAA "Teka". Tyra, Teka's mom also had her GMPR/MH title. Teka just had a litter and I think there might be one male pup left, although not sure. Brad Lhotak of Golden Oak Kennels/ www.goldenoakkennels.com who owns Teka said that he thinks Teka is the only choco girl with these three titles. She's quite the upland dog....very staunch point.


Awesome pic


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

SFLabs said:


> Our first TyRoux Litter has produced GMPR Roux's Golden Diamond in the Rough MH/QAA "Teka". Tyra, Teka's mom also had her GMPR/MH title. Teka just had a litter and I think there might be one male pup left, although not sure. Brad Lhotak of Golden Oak Kennels/ www.goldenoakkennels.com who owns Teka said that he thinks Teka is the only choco girl with these three titles. She's quite the upland dog....very staunch point.



Brad also bred his yellow female 4x GMPR TDK's Little Ann's Makin Dust MH. She was bred to my Mick, Moneybird's Jumpin' Jack Flash. Mick is qualified all-age, awesome marking dog. I think there might be one male left but I'm not positive. I took a male for the stud fee and plan to get it started and then give him to someone who will train him for field trials, if he looks good that is... I never encouraged or cared about pointing but Mick does point pheasant. All I care about is that he can mark, really well. Here is the pedigree:
*

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=104028

*I believe there is one male left at 9 wks, but I'm not positive.

Good luck...


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Tiger Mountain Pointing labs ( www.pointinglabs.com ) has a Grady son (out of a Bubba daughter) that is a 4xGMPR, QAA (at 2 yrs old) and is just a pass or two short of his MH. Taz is his name and he is one hell of a dog playing either the retriever or pointing games. And he's still just 3 yrs old.

Heres a link to Taz' page http://www.pointinglabs.com/studs/79


----------



## obx4me (Jan 29, 2011)

Carolyn Elam has VERY NICE pups on the ground right now from* pointing labs *that are MH and have passed the grand ... PM me fore her contact info.


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

I can vouch for Tims Ely, One of the best points I have seen, can vouch for Cruz, can vouch for Rooster (who was Dales main dog from Hunters Rose Kennel and) recently sold to Linda At Torgs, Carolyn surely has nice dogs too, Taz from Tiger Mountain is a good one also... I have actually upland hunted with most of them mentioned, mostly preserve stuff, and have trained with and seen them get their titles, nice dogs all. I would mention only one thing, they gotta find them to point them and on preserve bird or planted birds at a test, any experienced dog should be able to find them. If you plan on hunting mostly wild birds you might look for dogs that have proven it on wild birds...(Rooster, Cruz etc. )
Size for upland could be a consideration also, smaller and lighter will hold up longer and hunt more efficiently for the most part.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I got a pointin' Chesapeake.....it's $500 more than the other ones... 

High tail, very stylish point. Should throw some real pointin' competitors...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's another Chessie on point, she's got sum other titles so, she's gonna cost another $750...


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Paco said:


> If you plan on hunting wild birds make sure you look for dogs that have proven it on wild birds...(Rooster, Cruz etc. )
> Size for upland should be a consideration also, smaller and lighter will hold up longer and hunt more efficiently for the most part.



We don't do NO huntin on real birds here in South Dakota. That'll rune a good pointen dog reeeel quick.... :shock: Specially them field trail pointen dooogs.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Buzz said:


> We don't do NO huntin on real birds here in South Dakota. That'll rune a good pointen dog reeeel quick.... :shock: Specially them field trail pointen dooogs.


dang it....better take the pointin' chessie off the list then....damn wild SoDak roosters couldn't outsmart her..


----------



## Sniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Buzz said:


> We don't do NO huntin on real birds here in South Dakota. That'll rune a good pointen dog reeeel quick.... :shock: Specially them field trail pointen dooogs.


Not a one.


----------



## FPA Ammo (Jan 13, 2012)

My pup is out of 4XGMPR MPR CPR Grizzly SH and Griz is on his way to passing his MH this year. 

http://www.pointing-lab.com/category/Stud-Dogs-10001.cfm?killnav=1


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input folks!

Hoping to possibly find some breedings, that consistently have pointing pups with lots of hunting/hunt test potential.


----------



## maddog58 (Aug 6, 2008)

Socks said:


> Well I'll throw it out there. My dog is a 4XGMPR, HRCH, and has some passes towards MH and I hope to complete it by the end of the year. He's being bred later this fall to one of Dale's females. Contact Dale with Hunters Rose Kennel.
> 
> I also know of a yellow male lab that Dale raised and trained that has 4GMPR, HRCH, MH, and QAA. Contact him and he'll give you the info.
> 
> ...


That yellow male sounds alot like Rooster Smasher. I have a nice young pup with him as the sire


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

The Calverts (Jazztime Labs) have dogs with FC-AFC titles that point. Chance has his FC-AFC, GMPR and a MHR in Nahra. I shot chukars with Larry last winter and his dogs have a nice stylish point.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

maddog58 said:


> That yellow male sounds alot like Rooster Smasher. I have a nice young pup with him as the sire


Yep, that's him! I like that dog.


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Try Keith Maready Winterville NC. His four year old is QAA, APlA champion HRC Finished, and AKC MH. One of the nicest dogs I have ever seen. You can reach him through Down East Hunting Retriever Club.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

True Grit Pointing labs out of Oklahoma. Master / GMPR and several pups headed for the same thing; including mine who's running HRC finished (when we can drive 4-6 hours.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Seems like it would be a WHOLE lot easier to just teach yer dawg to stand real still when he smells a bird.

This ain't rocket surgery regards

Bubba


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

You give that a try, Bubba, and if your standin' still dog works like my pointing one, I'll pay all your entry fees so you can get a pointing lab title on him.... 

Easier said than done, regards....


----------



## simcoe mtn (Mar 4, 2011)

Tiger mountain pointing labs "teddy" is QAA and a MH. If he's a not a GMPR he's at least an MPR. Also I've had a pup out of 4xGMPR Kroegers Snapping Gator MH that was a great dog.


----------



## pyoung (May 17, 2012)

Bear Point Kennels out of Colorado have some good dogs, they are some good people, we did a lot of training with them when we lived there


----------



## Richard McCullough (Sep 22, 2009)

Bear Point Kennels is a good kennel along with the ones mentioned. As I mentioned in our PM I have a 3.5XGMPR, HRCH, MH male. Also K&L Kennels has a nice Male that is being stud out.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Seems like it would be a WHOLE lot easier to just teach yer dawg to stand real still when he smells a bird.
> 
> This ain't rocket surgery regards
> 
> Bubba


Ain't no teaching to it.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

Steve Babcock said:


> The Calverts (Jazztime Labs) have dogs with FC-AFC titles that point. Chance has his FC-AFC, GMPR and a MHR in Nahra. I shot chukars with Larry last winter and his dogs have a nice stylish point.


Chance is a few back in my dogs line. I REALLY like him.


----------



## Liv2Hnt (Apr 7, 2009)

There is a steady growing number of PLs with MH titles. One thing to note is that a Pointing lab is a Labrador retriever first and foremost with all of the characteristics of other labs. They are purbred labs, many of whom have FC/AFC heavy pedigrees that would be welcome by most any pedigree centric HT handler. Pointing labs just have it in their genetics to naturally point upland game birds. This has no impact on their other retriever traits. Do some research in to the development of the modern labrador as a breed and you will see where the point came from. I imagine that a large number of other MH or FC/AFC dogs that are not hunted in the upland may also have pointing genetics. You can turn a dog with pointing genetics in to a flusher through lack of the correct upland exposures, training and experience but you can not turn a flusher in to a pointer. Standing game is not pointing. Pointing is an instinctive and genetic behavior. 

You can have a master level dog that also points upland game, and does both with style.

Good luck in your search. 

Edward


----------



## dalgrabe (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a pup out of GMPR, QAA Gavin's Point RoughriderMH Great dog and great puppy


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the leads folks. I think Ive narrowed it down to a just a couple kennels. Ive called and spoken with the breeders and everything sounds great. Now i just have to decide WHICH breeding!! They all sound good! Part of the fun in looking for a new pup is the search!!

If I see a good breeding with both the parents holding some good titles (both sides must have GMPR at least) I think that will be the one!


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Newf said:


> Anybody breeding pointing labs with litters that have both MH and GMPR potential??
> 
> I see lots of the pointing lab breeders with dogs with both SH and GMPR titles, but not many GMPR wih a MH
> 
> ...


Meet 4XGMPR GRHRCH HPK Rooster Smasher, MH, QAA
Not only does he hold pointing titles, UKC titles, AKC Master title and has been Qualified in Field Trials. He has the conformation and looks that represent the Labrador Retrievers.


----------



## maddog58 (Aug 6, 2008)

torg said:


> Meet 4XGMPR HRCH HPK Rooster Smasher, MH, QAA
> Not only does he hold pointing titles, UKC titles, Akc Master title and has been Qualified in Field Trials. He has the confirmation and looks that represent the Labrador Retrievers.


That's my girl Roosters Smashing Miss Kitty's daddy. He sure is a nice looking dog


----------

